#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-16
<a931bw> sveiki :)
<donatas_ss> sveikas
<donatas_ss> Čia praeitą savaitę kalbėjome apie gnome3 ir ubuntu, tai panašu, kaip kad aš sakiau, kad ubuntu 11.10 pagal nutilėjimą naudos gnome3
<donatas_ss> GNOME 3
<donatas_ss> Ubuntu 11.10 will use GNOME 3. The GNOME 3 Natty PPA will be maintained with bug fixes for GNOME 3.0 and there will probably be an GNOME 3.1 PPA for Oneiric until 3.1 is ready to be included by default.
<donatas_ss> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/05/expected-changes-in-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<sirex> donatas_ss, gnome 3 != gnome shell
<donatas_ss> na tai taip, ar aš kažką maišau
<Kulverstukas> ji lindo lindo, ji pati po manim palindo
<psichas> sveiki
<Kulverstukas> nu sveikas
<Kulverstukas> o tu sveikas?
<psichas> :)
<psichas> daugmaz :D
<psichas> ka weikiat?
<Kulverstukas> aj va
<Kulverstukas> klausau repa
<Kulverstukas> rasau forume replajus
<Kulverstukas> ji lindo lindo, po manim palindo
<Kulverstukas> :D
<psichas> ar tu nemanai kad kiek sena muzika ? :D
<Kulverstukas> klasika
<Kulverstukas> :D
<Kulverstukas> super hitai nesensta!
<psichas> :D
<psichas> cia tik tu kalbi visada? :D
<Kulverstukas> praktiskai
<psichas> kaip liudna :)
<Kulverstukas> ziuu kakaja laptopas pas mane stovi: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/mainhf.jpg/
<Kulverstukas> geras dalykas, galingas kaip nzn kas
<Kulverstukas> sena foto cia, dabar sukasi linuxas
<psichas> :D oho kiekpas ji resursu ? :P
<Kulverstukas> VGA : 8 MB; RAM : 12 MB; CPU : 50 MHz; HDD : 350 MB; Svoris : 2.7 Kg
<donatas_s> Kas čia per PC, kažką praleidau...
<psichas> :D kokie ten linuxai? :D
<Kulverstukas> donatas_s, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/526/mainhf.jpg/
<Kulverstukas> TinyLinux, remta ant Slackware 4 su 2.2.3 kerneliui
<Kulverstukas> kerneliu*
<psichas> gali but ;) ispudinga :D
<donatas_s> Jėga, blemba ieškojau čia ne per seniausia kur įsigyti pigiai tokį veikianti kompa, dar idealiau būtu su monochromine matrica
<psichas> :D kiek mokejai? :)
<Kulverstukas> donatas_s, jai gyveni kaune, dazniau apsilankyk Aleksoto turguje
<Kulverstukas> as cia pas viena senioka sekmingai paemiau uz 35lt
<Kulverstukas> su pakroveju, veikentis
<Kulverstukas> kaip reta :D
<donatas_s> Vat deja, kad pats iš Vilniaus, na dar iki Žiežmarių nuvažiuoju, kaunas labai nepakeliui gaunasi :D
<psichas> tikrai :P
<psichas> donatas pazysti sirvu arba eseri? :D
<Kulverstukas> tik va CMOS baterija mirusi :D
<donatas_s> Žiežmariečiai?
<psichas> joa
<donatas_s> Tai cmos gi pakeisti nesunku, bent jau staliniams :D
<psichas> cia vienas asmuo :)
<donatas_s> Asmeniškai ne, bet iš matymo taip sakant
<Kulverstukas> tai staliniams :P
<Kulverstukas> laptopams tai nebandziau
<Kulverstukas> ant naujesniu nera cmos gi
<donatas_s> Tai pabandyk, bus gera praktika ardant :D
<Kulverstukas> cia plyta tokia :P
<psichas> karocia mokytis teko su vienu profkei :D
<psichas> fruktas :D
<psichas> linksmas baxurelis :)
<donatas_s> Beje, ardžiau toshiba seną, tai ten vietoj cmos baterijos akumuliatorius želinis kažkoks buvo didelis prilituotas po klaviatūra
<Kulverstukas> ... bet as vistiek gersiu alu savo sodu bendrijoj...
<Kulverstukas> wassup yo, pone misteri mere!
<donatas_s> O šitas kompas iš cd sugeba bootinti sistemą?
<Kulverstukas> ten tik flopikai dedasi :D
<donatas_s> Smagu prisiminti gerus laikus, o vat toje toshiboje buvo dar smagiau, joje jau vietoj flopiko senas cd-rom įdėtas buvo, tačiau bios'as negalėdavo iš cd-rom bootinti sitemos, mokėdavo tik iš floopy, o floppy jame išorinis būdavo jungiamas laidu. Vat buvo linksma į tą kompą įrašyti sistemą :D
<Kulverstukas> :D
<Kulverstukas> man irgi buvo faina, reikejo 14 flopiku
<Kulverstukas> pavyko is antro karto irasyti
<Kulverstukas> nes pirma karta pasitaike blogas sektorius xD
<Kulverstukas> per kazkur vidury setupo
<donatas_s> O jais dar lt prduotuvės prekiauja?
<donatas_s> :D
<Kulverstukas> turguj nebent :D
<donatas_s> Nes nesenai čia ebay tik užkliuvo už akies
<donatas_s> Pas mane dar namie guli kažkur 5.25 colio, tie didieji floppikai keli, vienas iš jų dar veikiantis, kur prieš kokius 15-20 metų naudojami buvo. Vienas dar veikiantis, įdėjau į senuką kompą, kuriame ir diskasukis yra, tai susiformatavo :D
<a931bw_> Pasveikinkit mane :)
<a931bw_> pastaciau Gentoo
<a931bw_> :)
<a931bw_> jau 5 val kompilioju kde :(
<Netas3k> Sveiki :)
<vkkr> sveiki
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-17
<mrp> hellloo
<donatas_ss> hi
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-19
<sirex> Gnome kurs savo OS: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/gnome-to-drop-support-for-bsd-solaris-unix/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28Omg!+Ubuntu!%29
<donatas_s> Na jo, jau kuris laikas sklandė tokie gandai
<donatas_s> Kaip suprantu žada kurti nuo 0, o ne esančios distribucijos pagrindu?
<sirex> donatas_s, kaip suprantu tiesiog giliai įleis šaknis į kernelį, init sistemą ir pan, kas jau teoriškai nėra DE reikalas.
<sirex> Bet tokiu atveju Gnome turės dideles galimybes pilnai valdyti viską.
<sirex> Nuo 0, tai manau tikrai nekurs, šiaip tikrai labai įdomu kokios distribucijos pagrindą pasirinks.
<sirex> Jei debian, tai būtų super!
<donatas_s> Pagal idėja, jei gerai nusiseks, manau neblogai turėtu jiems gautis
<sirex> Nors kita vertus, dabar visi Gnomistai sulindę į Fedora 15...
<donatas_s> Aš pats dabar kuris laikas su opensuse 11.4 sėdžiu ir gnomu
<sirex> Aš irgi palaikau tokį žingsnį, manau norint turėti *tikrai* gerą sistemą, reikia pilnai kontroliuoti viską, o neiti pasiskirstymo keliu: aš kernelis, tu langų manageris, o tu iš vis atsakingas už kažką..
<sirex> Dabar Gnome bus atsakingas už viską, todėl nebus ko kaltinti, jei kažkas neveiks, nes absoliučiai viskas bus jų reikalas.
<donatas_s> Ateityje manau ir kde kažin ar nepasuks panašiai?
<sirex> Na, dabar KDE yra visiška priešingybė, jie kaip tik leidžia visokius atskirus komponentus sujungti į vieną visumą, o Gnome vis labiau darosi monolitinis.
<Netas3k> Sveikas sirex JackLeo
<sirex> Sveikas.
<Netas3k> Kaip sekasi sirex?
<sirex> Normaliai.
<Netas3k> Dabar darbe ?
<Netas3k> Cia seip klausiu jei ka
<Netas3k> ziuriu nemazai cia zmoniu prisirenka
<sirex> Tai žinoma, kad darbe, dar tik 16:44...
<Netas3k> zinai as uzmirstu kai man mokykla tik iki 14 h
<Netas3k> restart
<Netas3k> grizau
<vkkr> sveiki
<Netas3k> Sveikas
<vkkr> kas geresnio?
<Netas3k> nieko geresneio bent man.... o tau?
<vkkr> viskas gerai kaip ir visad ;-)
<Netas3k> tai smagu :)
<donatas_s> Žiūrėkit, gal kas iš jūsų turite namuose kokių nors monetų ar banknotų, senų, ar šiuolaikinių užsienio šalių?
<zatan> Sioulaikiniu turiu banknotu :D
<donatas_s> Ir dar spėčiau piniginėje :D
<zatan> :D
<vkkr> turiu sidabrinius 5 litus
<donatas_s> Kelintų metų 1925 ar 1936?
<vkkr> nepamenu tiksliai
<donatas_s> O pavaizduota kas?
<vkkr> nepamenu ;-)
<donatas_s> http://images48.fotki.com/v1405/photos/1/1027866/7116832/5lt25-vi.jpg
<donatas_s> http://images48.fotki.com/v1406/photos/1/1027866/7116832/5lt36-vi.jpg
<vkkr> 25
<donatas_s> Tada tokia jau turiu :)
<vkkr> dar turiu visus rublius ten tuos naglus
<donatas_s> Tipo jubiliejinius?
<vkkr> jop
<donatas_s> Reiktu žiūrėti kokius turi, nes jų daug buvo, pas mane gal 12 ar 13 skirtingų yra
<vkkr> pas mane visi
<donatas_s> Visa kolekcija? Tai kiek jų tu ten turi?
<vkkr> daug ten yra
<Netas3k> Sveikas JackLeo :)
<donatas_s> 54 suskaičiavau rodos 1 rublio jubiliejinių išleista buvo, bet dar ėjo 3 ir 5 rublių jubiliejiniai
<JackLeo> Netas3k: sveiaks
<JackLeo> sveikas*
<Netas3k> Ka veikia JackLeo? ar ne trukdau?
<Netas3k> Nu ka einu plauti indu grisiu po kokiu 10 - 20 min :)
<Netas3k> grizau
<JackLeo> Netas3k: nieko biški programinau draugeliuj :)
 * JackLeo neatkreipe demesio į notificationą pidgino
<Netas3k> o ka programini jei netrukdau?
<JackLeo> Jau baigiau. Nieko užsimanė mažo info puslapio tai sumečiau django-starteri sirexo ir įjungiau flatpages. Kai sužinosiu ki tiksliai nori jis dar templatus reiks parašyt...
<Netas3k> aisku :)
<JackLeo> dabar galvoju djangoBB forumą patvarkyt eit, nes forkinau projekta tam kad sutvarkyt būtų galima
<Netas3k> imanoma ant pidgin'o padaryti notificationus su notify-send?
<Netas3k> reiktu pagooglinti...arba paziureti nustatymus pirma
<Netas3k> deja nystatymuose nera
<Netas3k> *nustatymuose
<JackLeo> Netas3k: tikrai nežinau :)
<Netas3k> Tai nieko pats kazka susirasiu... na bent tikiuosi
<Netas3k> :)
<Netas3k> o kam man to reikia nezinau...tai gal ir nedarysiu
<Netas3k> hm....gal reiktu django isbandyti...niekados jo nelieciau
<vkkr> o python lietei?
<Netas3k> kazkiek jau jo....bet labai mazai
<vkkr> tai pamiršk django
<Netas3k> aisku
<vkkr> mokykis python ;-)
<JackLeo> vkkr: django galima lygegrečiai mokytis su python :)
<vyvea> Netas3k, o kam tau django? todel kad _visi_ naudoja? yra daug daug prikurta framework'u Python'ui
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> vyvea...ne todel kad visi ji naudoja...as ji ir seip noriu isbandyti... jei patiks naudosiu galbut :)
<vkkr> o tu bent žinai kas tai yra?
<JackLeo> vyvea: visi naudoja PHP :D Django sąlyginai maža dalis. Rubis labiau madoj
<Netas3k> vkkr apibrezimo apie django neturiu...tiesa pasakius nezinau kaip pasakyti
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> nu ka einu skaityti python'o vadovelio
<JackLeo> Django yra geras daiktas tik rūpuže sunku pradėt mokytis, bet persilaužus šiki vaivorykštėm :D
<vkkr> Å¡aunuolis ;-)
<JackLeo> Sekmės :)
<sirex> JackLeo, Django labai lengva mokytis, o va Zope tai jau rimtas reikalas... :)
<Netas3k> aciu :)
<Netas3k> Zope?
<JackLeo> sirex: radai su kuo palygint :D
<sirex> Netas3k, jei nori tikrų iššukių , gali pradėt nuo jo.. :D
<JackLeo> :DDD
<JackLeo> čia kaip duot benzopjūkla supjaustyt duonai
<donatas_s> JackLeo, žinok naudok linex, ba blogai vaivorykštėm šikti :D
<sirex> Kaip ten bebūtų Zope yra didžiausias visų laikų Python projektas, vis dar tebėra...
<Netas3k> fainai :)
<JackLeo> sirex: ir bus ilgai dar manau :D
<sirex> Beje, pats Guido dirbo Zope korporacijoje...
<JackLeo> donatas_s: turėjau slaptą potekstę į django-cms simboli :D nors grynas Django man labiau prie širdies :)
<donatas_s> :D
<Netas3k> jo...
<Netas3k> man python'as nelenda i galva
<Netas3k> visai...kazkodel
<JackLeo> taip greit tai nusprendei?:D
<sirex> Netas3k??? Neįsivaizduoju kaip Python'as gali nelysti į galvą...
<Netas3k> :D
<Netas3k> reikia susikaupti kazkodel issiblaskes labai....
<Netas3k> bet cia savo problemu nepasakosiu... ne tam sis kanalas skirtas :)
<Netas3k> sveikas a931bw :)
<a931bw> Hi :)
<Netas3k> komanda while python'e reiskia cikla?
<Netas3k> ka veiki a931bw?
<a931bw> Muzika kalusau, ir tvarkau savo pc
<a931bw> nauja Distra pasistaciau
<Netas3k> aisku :)
<sirex> Netas3k, taip, reiškia lygiai tą patį ką ir kitose programavimo kalbose.
<donatas_s> Kiek žinau while visur ciklą reiškia :)
<Netas3k> hm.....
<sirex> Bet praktikoje, bent jau aš while naudoju labai retai, daugiausiai naudoju for ... in
<Netas3k> man tai while kazko neveikia.... sako syntax error
<donatas_s> a931bw, kokią distrą susimetei?
<sirex> donatas_s, beveik visur, while ko gero nėra tik tokiose programavimo kalbose kaip brainfuck.
<a931bw> Gentoo
<sirex> Netas3k, papastebinink kodą, pažiūrėsim.
<Netas3k> cia ar pastebin.com?
<sirex> a931bw, o kas prieš tai buvo?
<a931bw> Arch
<Netas3k> archlinux
<Netas3k> hhe
<Netas3k> *heh
<donatas_s> Abidvi jau rimtos
<sirex> Netas3k, arba į http://dpaste.com/
<a931bw> Dar pries naudojau Debian, ir jau pries debian ubuntu :D
<donatas_s> Norėjau čia ankščiau arch'ą pasileisti, bet skubėjau, nes rašto darbą reikėjo darytis, tai ir nepabaigiau
<a931bw> ubuntu naudojau 7.04 > 9.04 :)
<vkkr> a931bw: o kuo arch netenkino?
<sirex> a931bw, kas toliau Slackware? :)
<a931bw> gal.. bet man atrodo pasiliksiu su gentoo
<a931bw> gentoo visada buvo mano tikslas
<Netas3k> http://pastebin.com/6n5F9nZt
<vkkr> po to tik ubuntu gali būt ;-))
<a931bw> jau apie metus
<vkkr> gentoo yra gerai
<a931bw> Gal gas zino Ctor?
<Netas3k> slackware man patiko :)
<vkkr> kuo?
<sirex> Netas3k, while eilutės gale trūksta dvitaškio.
<a931bw> as nezunau tiksliai bet ten gi reikia visus Dependencies paciam statit?
<Netas3k> nezinau....tiesiog patiko
<Netas3k> rimtai?
<vkkr> nevisai
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> ai... nepastebejau :D
<a931bw> na, girdejau kazka panasaus
<a931bw> pats nenaudojau
<vkkr> tai kuo arch nepatiko?
<a931bw> stabilumu
<vkkr> va va
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> nieko apie arch nesakau bet pas mane jis buvo labai nestabilus
<a931bw> ypac po debian'o
<vkkr> tai ne tik pas tave
<sirex> Netas3k, pataisytas variantas: http://pastebin.com/zYni3EcZ
<a931bw> siaip, naudociau debian
<vkkr> a931bw: o tu gentoo stable naudoji?
<a931bw> bet ten KDE lb sudinai sukompiliotas
<a931bw> yep
<JackLeo> pastebin yra blogis naudokyt paste.ubuntu.com
<Netas3k> jo nesuprantu ka as tika parasiau
<a931bw> jackleo, o kas jame blogo?
<JackLeo> nežinau :D kažkokiam pythono forume panaudojau tai užmėtė linkais kad nenaudočiau jo :D
<a931bw> na, jis gan patogus
<vkkr> ir rekomendavo ubuntu naudot? ;-))
<a931bw> ir isimintinas
<sirex> JackLeo, tai aš ir siūlau iš pradžių naudoti dpaste.com.
<JackLeo> ne, kažkokį code paste ar kaip :) nepamenu bet paste.ubuntu jiems irgi tiko
<sirex> Šiaip krūčiausias pastebin'as yra šis: http://paste.pocoo.org/
<a931bw> niekada, niekada netikejau kad Gentoo yra greitesnis negu debian del kompiliavimo..
<a931bw> bet, rimtai zimiai greiciau :)
<sirex> a931bw, tikriausiai keliomis milisekundėmis greitesnis?
<a931bw> ne
<a931bw> bent jau kde veikia visai be lagu
<a931bw> Unlike debian.. ;(
<sirex> a931bw, o ant archo bandei kdemod?
<a931bw> Arch'e turejau openbox :D
<Netas3k> kaip ir as dabar
<Netas3k> :D
<vkkr> sirex: ant arch aplamai mažai kas veikia
<vkkr> neveikia gnome3 pagal tutoriala dedant
<vkkr> nuo a iki z
<vkkr> ;-)
<sirex> vkkr, pagal kokį tutorialą dedi?
<vkkr> gdm pakimba ir viskas
<a931bw> vkkr
<a931bw> pas mane veike
<Netas3k> gal reiktu grizti prie slackware....bet ka as zinau
<a931bw> bet gdm LB lagino
<a931bw> tdl naudojau SLiM
<a931bw> ir del to automount'as neveikia
<vkkr>   https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GNOME
<vkkr> o AUR aplamai nesusipratimas yra
<a931bw> tiesa..
<Netas3k> tai ka tada naudoti?
<vkkr> bet nu toks kad rimtai juokas per ašaras ;-)
<a931bw> pas mane tik 1/3 pkgbuildu vieke
<vkkr> ubuntu naudok
<Netas3k> deja...
<vkkr> arba gentoo ;-)
<a931bw> Ubuntu/Debian/Gentoo
<Netas3k> nesugebu su ubuntu vaizdo kortos susitvarkyt...
<vkkr> kokia vaizdo korta?
<a931bw> Pirmas yra ubuntu, antras stabilus bet gan senos programu versiojs, Gentoo is gentoo.. :D
<Netas3k> gentoo nesugebeciau susiinstaliuot
<JackLeo> sirex: gal žinai koki simple django failų uploaderi?
<vkkr> Netas3k: pabandyk bent
<Netas3k>  Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Netas3k> pas mane nera normalaus intiko....
<a931bw> Siaip jei tu ne bijai Command line'o, ir turi ne Wi-FI interneta(ethernet) tada Gentoo nesunku pastati
<a931bw> na ir anglu zinot rieketu
<Netas3k> wi - fi intikas...
<a931bw> tada butu problematiska
<a931bw> bet imanoma
<a931bw> man nekarto nepaviko is CLi prie wi-fi tinklo prisijungt
<Netas3k> tai jei yra reikiamu tool'u as pats sugebeciau prisijungti
<Netas3k> man reikia iwconfig'o ir dhcpcd
<Netas3k> nu arba dhclient
<a931bw> yra abu
<Netas3k> tai va
<a931bw> as tikrai nezinau apie wi-fi is terminalo :(
<vkkr> man tai gentoo livedvd patinka
<vkkr> kažkaip įdomiai juos padaro
<Netas3k> na as zinau....
<Netas3k> kas nors padetu juos susinstaliuoti?
<vkkr> gentoo?
<sirex> JackLeo, pasižiūrėk tarp mano bitbucketo repozitoriumų, vieną buvau paforkines.
<zatan> wpa_passphrase "access_point" "psw" > wpaconfig
<a931bw> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GWQ-oDMG6g
<zatan> sudo wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -cwpaconfig
<zatan> bg
<zatan> sudo dhclient wlan0
<Netas3k> jo
<a931bw> geras klipas
<sirex> Kuris veikia tik su grappelli.
<JackLeo> leisk atspesiu sirex django-filebrowser? aš jį susiinstaliavau net iš svn'o ir vistiek upload funkcija neveikia :D
<Netas3k> na kaip suprantu niekas nenori...
<vkkr> ko nenori?
<Netas3k> padeti man kada nors susiinstaliuoti gentooo
<vkkr> aš galiu
<a931bw> Netas, kaip tu isivaizduoji tai?: )
<Netas3k> per irc?
<sirex> Dėl Arch, aš juos naudojau kokius 1,5 metų, AUR tikrai labai gerai padarytas, aišku neteko naudoti Gentoo ir jo ebuildų, tai negaliu lyginti, bet Arch'as visai garas dalykas, jei kam patinka viską rankomis konfigūruotis.
<a931bw> na, jei turi interneta
<a931bw> pagalbos nereikes
<vkkr> galima ir per ssh
<a931bw> nes yra handbook
<a931bw> ir #gentoo
<vkkr> sirex: kad ten neveikia nieks tame AUR
<vkkr> iš 10 paketų 1
<Netas3k> man aiskiau kai man aiskina o ne kai pats skaitau.... nezinau kodel...
<a931bw> #gentoo yra geriausias community, kuriose buvau
<Netas3k> man veikia visi
<a931bw> jie padeda
<vkkr> geriausiu atveju
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> nepasiuncia i google kaip #arch
<sirex> vkkr, per 1,5 metus to nepastebėjau, pradeda neveikti nebent dependencai, kai ilgą laiką neatsinaujini...
<a931bw> Ka #arch neklausciau mane siuncia i pajieska ju wiki
<vkkr> sirex: aš pastebėjau per dvi dienas
<sirex> Aš ir pats esu parašęs kelis pacmano paketus, viskas ten labai gerai veikia.
<vkkr> sirex: kad parašei dar nieko
<vkkr> o tu juos palaikai?
<vkkr> ;-))
<sirex> vkkr, ne.
<a931bw> GAL mano rankos kreivos bet su arch'u per 2 sav turejau daugiau problemu negu per puse metu Ubuntu
<sirex> Palaikiau, kol naudojau arch.
<vkkr> tai ko jie dabar verti?
<vkkr> va matai
<vkkr> esminis minusas AUR
<vkkr> ;-)
<sirex> vkkr, visi ilgą laiką neatnaujinti paketai, ten automatiškai žymimi, kaip outdated...
<vkkr> aha
<vkkr> bet ten geri neveikia
<a931bw> Sirex
<a931bw> staciau is AUR Awesome
<a931bw> ten del dependency
<a931bw> nesiinstalino jis
<sirex> Tiesa, buvo keletas neveikimo atvejų, bet dažniausiai dėl pasikeitusių nuorodų ar pan, lengvai pataisoma.
<a931bw> prireike compiliuot
<vkkr> sirex: pataisoma..
<vkkr> ;-)
<Netas3k> na jei man kazkokio neranda tai tuoj pat darau pacman -Syy
<sirex> a931bw, tai, kad tas AUR nieko kito ir nedaro, tik sukompiliuoja... Tik tiek, kad automatiškai resolvina visus dependencus.
<Netas3k> ir po to viska randa
<a931bw> Butent dependency buvo broken
<a931bw> ji ir kompiliavou
<a931bw> s/avou/avau
<sirex> Šiaip tai mano manymų kompiliavimas ant Arch iš vis labai gerai padarytas, labai paprastai gali susitvarkyti paketą kaip patinka ir susikompiliuoti su kokiais nori flagais ir t.t., ko gero čia yra esminis plivalumas tokių distrų kaip arch ir gentoo.
<vkkr> aš tik vieną minusą ant gentoo matau ;-)
<a931bw> ?
<Netas3k> koki?
<vkkr> kad jie nelabai skuba dėt gnome iškart ;-))
<vkkr> gali dėt per overlay
<vkkr> bet tai nafik ;-)
<vkkr> ir reik laukt
<a931bw> gnome3 nafik
<a931bw>  :P
<sirex> http://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/gnome-shell/
<vkkr> gnome3 gerai yra
<Netas3k> man nelabai patiko gnome3
<vkkr> sirex: aš pasikartosiu
<vkkr> neveikia
<vkkr> užvakar
<vkkr> bandžiau ;-)
<vkkr> pakibo gdm
<vkkr> ir viskas
<vkkr> ką jie ten deda man dzin
<vkkr> į savo extra
<sirex> :)
<sirex> vkkr, bet pats paketas įsidiegia?
<a931bw> man patiko aur'e kad jis centralizuotas
<a931bw> o ne kaip PPA
<vkkr> taip
<sirex> vkkr, vadinasi veika.. :D
<vkkr> ten gi errorų nėr
<vkkr> ant arch
<vkkr> ten viskas susideda
<vkkr> bet ne viskas veikia
<vkkr> ir nesuprasi kodėl
<sirex> O jei gdm pakimba, tai čia jau dėl tavo kaltės, matyt kažką ne taip sukonfigūravai.
<vkkr> sirex: o ką ten konfiguruot
<vkkr> paskaityk
<a931bw> kaip sako: jei kompiliuojasi, reiksia veiks
<vkkr> dbus startuoja
<vkkr> fuse kaip modulis
<vkkr> nieko daugiau nereik
<vkkr> ką dar konfiguruot?
<vkkr> ;-))
<sirex> vkkr, tokios distribucijos kaip  Ubuntu, siūlo visus paketus labai gerai suderintus tarpusavyje, o tokios distribucijos kaip arch siūlo viską, bet su viena sąlyga, kad pats susikonfigūruosi.
<a931bw> pacman -Sy gnome
<vkkr> sirex: jo
<a931bw> man pastate gnome3
<vkkr> ir instale bugas
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> kuris VEIKE
<a931bw> bet lagino
<vkkr> eilinį kart
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> ir man nepatiko
<a931bw> nes buvo unstable
<vkkr> sirex: gnome nėr ką konfiguruot
<Netas3k> a931bw kuri install media reikia rinktis?
<vkkr> dbus ir fuse
<vkkr> viskas.
<vkkr> aš ant švaraus arch dėjau
<a931bw> Netas, gentoo?
<Netas3k> yep
<a931bw> installinau is disko
<sirex> vkkr, tikriausiai juokauji? Gnome nesenai pareiškė, kad nori lysti prie kernelio ir init sestemos dalykų, ką jau ką, bet gnome tikrai reikia konfigūruoti. Kokį Fluxbox'ą įdiegiai ir veikia, bet su gnome taip paprastai neveiks.
<Netas3k> as suprantu....bet rinktis ten : alpha amd64 ar kazka kito?
<sirex> Šiaip tai ant Arch visą laiką naudojau LXDE.
<vkkr> sirex: aš tau wiki arch linką daviau
<vkkr> užmesk akį
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> fuse ir dbus
<vkkr> daugiau nieko nereik
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> gi ant gentoo naudoju
<vkkr> kažkada hal reikėjo
<vkkr> dabar nebe
<sirex> Tiesa, dar vienas dalykas kuris padarytas gerai arch'e, tai wiki, tikrai galima rasti daug naudingos informacijos, net tik arch naudotojams.
<vkkr> tai vat
<vkkr> gerai tai gerai
<vkkr> bet neveikia ;-)
<vkkr> kažkur kažkas kažką pramazino
<vkkr> nebūtinai wiki ;-)
<sirex> vkkr, o kaip konkrečiai lūžta gdm?
<vkkr> ne
<vkkr> jis kaba
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> ir tipo loginas
<vkkr> viskas veikia
<vkkr> bet neprisilogina
<a931bw> Netas, koks pas tave procas?
<sirex> vkkr, žiūrėjau logus?, gal ten kas nors įrašyta...
<a931bw> as naudoju i686, nes lengviau
<vkkr> sirex: ne
<a931bw> ir daugiau softo
<vkkr> ir nematau tikslo žiūrėt
<a931bw> jai turi daugiau negu 4 gb ram
<a931bw> ar tiesiog nori 64bi
<a931bw> tinkis amd64
<vkkr> a
<vkkr> be to
<sirex> Tiesa, dar klaidos įsirašo į ~.Xsession-errors
<vkkr> sirex: pasakyk
<vkkr> kodėl arch diegiant compiz
<vkkr> tempia visą kde?
<vkkr> ;-))
<a931bw> http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/6062/speeedie1.png
<a931bw> compiZ?
<a931bw> KDE?
<vkkr> jop
<vkkr> tame ir reikalas
<a931bw> keista...
<vkkr> aš buvau šoke
<sirex> vkkr, užmesk akį į paketą ir rasi atsakymą.. :)
<vkkr> sirex: kodėl net ubuntu to nedaro?
<vkkr> ;-)
<sirex> vkkr, neverta lyginti arch'o ir ubuntu, ne ta kategorija..
<vkkr> tai ok
<vkkr> kodėl gentoo to nedaro?
<vkkr> nes compiz ir kde
<vkkr> aplamai ne prie ko
<a931bw> vkkr
<sirex> vkkr, http://projects.archlinux.org/svntogit/community.git/tree/compiz/trunk/PKGBUILD
<a931bw> gentoo irgi ligint nereik
<a931bw> :P
<a931bw> gentoo USE turi
<a931bw> :P
<a931bw> tai daug ka keicia
<a931bw> ka parasisi i ta USE
<vkkr> sirex: ok ;-)
<vkkr> čia sutinku
<sirex> Šiaip tai arch bendruomenė labai palaiko kde, todėl ir compizas matyt pagal nutylėjimą įdiegiamas su kde palaikymu.
<sirex> Šiaip tai siūlau naudoti kokį Ubuntu ir neturėti problemų.. :)
<vkkr> o realiai yra toolsas koks kad atjungt flag'ą?
<sirex> Geriau užsiimkit ir ką nors naudingo suprogramuokit.. :)
<vkkr> sirex: aš naudoju gentoo ir neturiu ;-)
<vkkr> o ubuntu dėl kai ko nepatinka
<a931bw> Man ubuntu viskuo patiko
<vkkr> bet visiem rekomenduoju ;-))
<a931bw> bet norejosi kazko daugiau
<sirex> vkkr, arch'o atveju tiesiog užeinį /var/abs, ten susirandi reikiamą pkgbuildą ir atsijungi ką tik nori. Tame ir privalumas visas, kad visi paketai kaip ant delno, kaip nori, taip ir įsidiegi.
<vkkr> sirex: bet toolso nėr?
<a931bw> pvz: /dev/input/mouse1 >> /dev/dsp ubuntu nepadarisi
<a931bw> :D
<vkkr> tik rankytėm?
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> ir editorium?
<sirex> vkkr, kiek aš žinau, ne...
<a931bw> vkkr o USE flagus per GUI editini?
<a931bw> :)
<vkkr> aišku ;-)
<Netas3k> vkkr : jei moki pats sukurk koki tools'a
<vkkr> ne
<vkkr> yra euse
<vkkr> ir t.t
<vkkr> daug softo
<sirex> Pagal archo'o filisofiją, viskas konfigūruojama rankomis, per editolių, tekstiniuose konfigūose, apie tai man atrodo parašyta net pirmame puslapyje.
<vkkr> editoriaus nereik tikrai ;-)
<a931bw> hmm
<a931bw> gal kas zino ar Kdevelop palaiko Pascal?
<sirex> vkkr, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/The_Arch_Way It has a streamlined set of succinctly commented, clean configuration files that are arranged for quick access and editing, with no cumbersome graphical configuration tools to hide possibilities from the user. An Arch Linux system is therefore readily configurable to the very last detail.
<sirex> a931bw, o kam tau Pascal palaikymas?
<a931bw> Reikia mokiklai
<sirex> Žinau, kad vim'as tai tikrai turi pascal palaikymą.
<vyvea> sirex, gal prisimeni linka kur buvai parases cia i Pythono pamokas?
<vyvea> toks idomus ten buvo puslapis :-)
<sirex> Nerandu, tą linką gavau iš JackLeo...
<sirex> vyvea, http://www.learnpython.org/
<vyvea> sirex, aciu!
<a931bw> su gentoo tik viena problema turiu
<a931bw> CS;S neveikia :(
<Netas3k> heh kaip as seniai zaidziau zaidimus :)
<vkkr> o dar cs kas žaidžia?
<a931bw> megstu kai kada palost :)
<a931bw> http://bellard.org/jslinux/
<a931bw> WOW
<a931bw> just WOW
<a931bw> kas nesuprato
<a931bw> cia Linux
<a931bw> x86 procesoriaus emuliatorius
<a931bw> parasitas
<a931bw> su
<a931bw> JAVASCIPT
<vyvea> tuoj viska perasys su JavaScript
<vyvea> jau django portina ant JavaScript :-)
<vyvea> ar jau nuportinta(tiksliai nezinau)
<a931bw> nu jo
<a931bw> bet
<a931bw> parasit x86 proc'o emuliatoriu.. :(
<donatas_s> O antras puslapis, kuris neveikia normaliai su opera naršykle :)
<a931bw> Aaa, viskas aisku
<a931bw> sitas zmogus kuris parase
<a931bw> Parase qemu, ir sukure ffmpeg
<Netas3k> AFK
<a931bw> megstu ketvirtedieni
<a931bw> vakare gan laisvas kanalas
<a931bw> ~5Mb/s siunciosi is torrento
<a931bw> nors pirmadienio ritas net gerioau
<a931bw> galima ir ~10Mb/s pagaut
<vkkr> pas mane nuolat 10mb/s
<a931bw> pas mane ir 1mb/s buna
<donatas_s> jums gerai, pas mus bendrabutyje max greitis 220 Kb/s ...
<a931bw> o buna ir: http://img215.imageshack.us/img215/5692/speeedie.png
<donatas_s> Nenervinkit :D
<a931bw> :D
<a931bw> zn si jausma
<a931bw> as su 20kb/s sedejau
<a931bw> :P
<a931bw> puse metu
<a931bw> db sita turiu
<a931bw> :D
<donatas_s> Kai grištu į namus kaime, tai ten iš vis tik su edge per mobilų sėdžiu...
<a931bw> nu ok
<a931bw> as jau miegot eisiu
<a931bw> lb pavarges snf
<donatas_s> ok, davaj
<a931bw> po 90min kompas issijungs
<a931bw> o as jau db away
<a931bw> idomu ar inkscape sugebes per 90 min susikompiliot?
<vkkr> o koks cpu?
<a931bw> 4Ghz 2 core, Intel Core2duo
<vkkr> manau kad jo
<a931bw> e
<a931bw> emerge inkscape && echo "done" >> check.status
<a931bw> padaris ta ka noriu?
<a931bw> po emere'o irasis done i check.status?
<vkkr> o kam tau to reik?
<a931bw> kad zinot
<a931bw> ar spejo jis :D
<a931bw> gal jis puse gnomo man su GTK atnes
<vkkr> tai pasižiūrėk gi
<donatas_s> O tai ne paprasčiau perstatyti kad kompas vėliau išsijungtu?
<vkkr> ką atneš
<a931bw> donatas_s ne, norisi taip :)
<a931bw> ir kad ateiciai zinot
<donatas_s> :D Įdomiai čia tu, ant ekstrymo :D
<vkkr> tai pasižiūrėk gi ;-)
<a931bw> ne, nenesa gnomo
<a931bw> bet vistiek
<a931bw> 14 paketu
<a931bw> nezinau kiek jie ten statisis
<a931bw> :D
<a931bw> bet veiks?
<vkkr> kas veiks?
<a931bw> emerge inkscape && echo "done" >> check.status
<vkkr> tai jei spės turėsi inkscape
<vkkr> jei nespės šita komanda nesuveiks
<vkkr> ;-)
<a931bw> man idomu ar && daro ta ka noriu
<vkkr> tikslo didelis nulis
<a931bw> :)
<vkkr> o ką tu nori?
<a931bw> nes & && painioju
<a931bw> kad po emerge iviktu echo komanda
<vkkr> lyg ir suveiks
<a931bw> nu ok
<a931bw> rite pasiziuresiu :D
<a931bw> ok, labanakt visiem
<vkkr> labos
<Netas3k> ok.... Labanakt visiems :)
<donatas_s> labos
<a931bw_asleep> ffs
<a931bw_asleep> 90 min?
<a931bw_asleep> jau pries paskutinis packet'as
<a931bw_asleep> emerginasi
<vkkr> kuris didžiausias ir ilgiausiai kompiliuosis
<vkkr> ;-))
<sirex> a931bw_asleep, jei nori pažiūrėti kiek laiko kompiliuos tai daryk taip: time emerge inkscape
<vkkr> yra toolsas kuris parodo kiek laiko kompiliavo
<a931bw_asleep> db mastau
<a931bw_asleep> ka toki dideli sukompiliot :(
<a931bw_asleep> s/:(/:)
<vkkr> openoffice
<vkkr> ką daugiau ;-)
<a931bw_asleep> turiu
<sirex> a931bw_asleep, čia gal tu per miegus kalbi?
<a931bw_asleep> yep
<vkkr> tai nieko didesnio nėr
<a931bw_asleep> gal world.. :)
<vkkr> o tikslas?
<sirex> Pats didžiausias yra latex...
<a931bw_asleep> update
<a931bw_asleep> per 2 dienas turbut daug ka updatint reikia..
<sirex> Įtariu tau jį kompiliuos dvi dienas.
<a931bw_asleep> :D
<a931bw_asleep> kdl?
<a931bw_asleep> juk ten update
<a931bw_asleep> o ne viska
<sirex> a931bw_asleep, sakau latex'ą dvi dienas tikriausiai kompiliuos.
<a931bw_asleep> hmm
<a931bw_asleep> o man jo nereik :(
<sirex> Tiksliau texlive, latex'o visą distribuciją.
<sirex> Kaip tai nereikia, o tai su kuo mokykloj referatus rašot?
<a931bw_asleep> googe
<a931bw_asleep> google*
<a931bw_asleep> :)
<a931bw_asleep> o kai pats rasau, tai uztenka ir OOo
<a931bw_asleep> gimp'as ilgai kompilinasi?
<a931bw_asleep> nors jis GTK... :(
<vkkr> ir ką?
<a931bw_asleep> nemegstu i kde sistema GTK softo imest
<a931bw_asleep> nu ok
<a931bw_asleep> eisiu miegot
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-20
<vkkr> sveiki
<ReekenX> vkkr: Labas
<a931bw> hi :)
<a931bw> VirtualBox compiling time: real    25m18.760s
<a931bw> :)
#ubuntu-lt 2011-05-21
<Simbav> Sveiki... Kaip savaitgalis??? Greitu metu linux mint 11 iseis. Galvoju atsinaujinti is 10 i 11 katia. Siuo metu naudoju 64bit os. Ir nezinau ka rinktis ar 64bit ar 32bit. Ar is dalies 64bit dirba greiciau nei 32bit?
<Simbav> Kiek zmoniu tiek nuomoniu :D
<Simbav> Kaip ten istiesu yra??
<Infosoft> Simbav: Priklauso nuo tavo kompiuterio. Kiek pas tave RAM?
<vkkr> dirba panašiai
<vkkr> nelabai ką pajausi
<Simbav> i3 370 3gb ram, intel HD video
<Infosoft> O tai kam tada naudoji 64-bit OS?
<Infosoft> Tau reikia 32-bit
<vkkr> hehe
<vkkr> va tas ir juokingiausia
<vkkr> kad žmonės to nesupranta
<vkkr> ;-)
<Infosoft> Simbav: geriau iš naujo įsidiek sistemą. Tau reikia 32-bit (jei turėtum 4 GB RAM, tada reiktų svarstyt ar 32-bit ar 64-bit rinktis...)
<Simbav> Tai 64bit nuo 32bit skiriasi tik tuom kad ram atminti pripazista kai buna virs 3gb?>
<Infosoft> Ne vien...
<Infosoft> Kitokia architektūra, skiriasi ir kai kurios programų bibliotekos, duomenų apdorojimas ir t.t.
<Infosoft> Palauk Linux Mint 11 ir tada įsidiek 32-bit versiją.
<Infosoft> Nepatariu atnaujinti iš 64-bit į 32-bit (net nežinau ar taip galima), nes net ir pavykus atnaujinimui, sistemoje bus chaosas
<vkkr> aš aplamai nepatariu atnaujint tokių distrų ;-)
<Infosoft> Fresh install is the best option :)
<Simbav> as ir uz sviezia install
<Infosoft> Vienas iš Arch Linux pliusų yra tai, jog nereikia upgrade :)
<Simbav> tai 32bit dirbs taip pat kaip 64bit? Ar sektiek leciau ?? :D
<vkkr> kaip nereik?
<vkkr> reik
<Infosoft> vkkr: ten tik update
<vkkr> baik juokus ;-)
<Infosoft> Nes ten nėra relyzų
<vkkr> tai koks skirtumas?
<vkkr> bet tu upgreidini
<vkkr> jie nuolat eina
<vkkr> o ne kas 6 mėn
<Infosoft> update != upgrade
<vkkr> ;-)
<vkkr> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Pacman
<vkkr> 2.3 Upgrading packages
<vkkr> tai daro ir mint su ubuntu
<vkkr> tik kreiviau
<vkkr> nors gal ir ne
<vkkr> ;-)
<Infosoft> Čia reikia labai gilintis į reikšmę. Sistemos upgrade įsivaizduoju kaip didelį sistemos atnaujinimą, kai kažkiek gali keistis sistemos struktūra ir t.t.
<vkkr> Rolling Release Ezine
<vkkr> apie ką tu kalbi?
<vkkr> yra tie realyzai
<vkkr> pasidomėk
<vkkr> paskaityk kas yra rolling realease
<vkkr> ;-)
<Infosoft> Taip, Arch naudoja Rolling release, todėl tų atnaujinimų nelaikau kaip upgrade
<vkkr> nelaikai tu?
<vkkr> kas tu toks?
<vkkr> ;-))
<vkkr> visi laiko
<vkkr> o tu ne
<vkkr> įdomiai ;-)
<Infosoft> Ubuntu ir panašiose sistemose po upgrade matosi akivaizdūs pokyčiai, o rolling release distributyvuose nėra tokių staigių pokyčių, tad upgrade ~ update :) Čia bent mano nuomonė
<vkkr> rolling release eina upgrade dažnai
<vkkr> todėl ir nėr pokyčių ;-)
<vkkr> ir tikrina normaliau paketus
<vkkr> o ir pacman dažnai vartoja žodelį upgrade ar ne? ;-)
<Simbav> gal turit ideju kaip isitraukti ip:porta lt televizija. Noriu i linuxini tiuneri susimesti, kad lietuviska tv roditu
<Simbav> rodom.tv
<Simbav> su wiresark meginau bet... O puslapio saltinis nerodo visai ip adresu
<Simbav> gal kas uzmestu aki
<Simbav> daleiskim sitas http://www.rodom.tv/watch/ltv
<Simbav> reikia kad butu ip portas ir eitu su vlc. Tada galeciau ant Dreamboxo pasileisti
<vkkr> sveiki
<Aivaras> Labas.
<vkkr> kas geresnio?
<Aivaras> Nieko, banau serveriuką rauteriu paversti - niekaip su tinklo kortom nesusikalbu :D
<Aivaras> bandau*
<Netas3k> sveikas JackLeo
<JackLeo> Sveikas Netas3k
<Netas3k> ka veiki Domai?
<Netas3k> :)
<zatan> vkkr, esi?
<vkkr> jop
<zatan> vkkr, yra komanda gryzti per dvi direktorijas ? pvz "cd .." gryzta per viena o yra kad per dvi gryztu ?
<vkkr> yra
<vkkr> tik aš tau jos nepasakysiu
<zatan> :D
<vkkr> nelabai aš bash moku ;-)
<zatan> cd ../..
<zatan> kazkas man negerai, kai paklausiu vis klausimo kazkaip sugebu rasti atsakyma :D
<zatan> kita syky y gedit'a rashysiu:)))
<vkkr> ;-)
<Kulverstukas> cia ne vien tik bash'as
<Kulverstukas> cia tas pats ir per windows
<Kulverstukas> labai laisvai gali naviguoti jungiant ../ ir direktoriju vardus
#ubuntu-lt 2016-05-21
<puminis> Sveiki visi :)
<izimh> nesergam
<puminis> Gal kas zinot eina per virtualbox paleidus win7 padaryti kad ikisus usb ismestu toje programoje? :)
<izimh> eina
<puminis> O tai labai gerai tada :)
